# My Avatar.



## miniGOINGS (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, does anybody know:

1. What my new avatar is a picture of? - A Dodo solving a Rubik's Cube. - mr.onehanded

2. Where it is from? - The Far Side. - Hadley4000

3. Why it is so funny? - Dodo's were extinct before the invension of the Rubik's Cube! - Me


----------



## mr.onehanded (Jul 26, 2009)

1. It's a dodo bird solving a Rubik's Cube. 
2. No idea
3. Might have something to do with them being stupid, or extinct.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 26, 2009)

1. A fat swan solving a rubik's cube.
2. The old pond by the fountain.
3. He messed up on PLL. Ha!


----------



## Nukoca (Jul 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 1. What my new avatar is a picture of.


A dodo solving a dodo cube.



miniGOINGS said:


> 2. Where it is from.


I don't know!



miniGOINGS said:


> 3. Why it is so funny.


I didn't find anything particularly funny about it...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, mr.onehanded got #1, but no one got #2. 

#3 is pretty easy to if you read mr.onehanded's answer to #1 out loud, reeeaaaaally sloooowly.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 27, 2009)

#2. Far side?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 27, 2009)

does it have to do with this?


----------



## blah (Jul 27, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> #3 is pretty easy to if you read mr.onehanded's answer to #1 out loud, reeeaaaaally sloooowly.



As in... I am sofa king wee tod did?


----------



## Faz (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG if you say it slowly it sounds like gullible?



Still don't get it.


----------



## Rama (Jul 27, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> does it have to do with this?



That boy fails... It's called a Fooler's Cube.

http://www.twistypuzzles.com/cgi-bin/puzzle.cgi?pkey=663


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 27, 2009)

Rama said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > does it have to do with this?
> ...



That's true. But it's pretty funny either way.


----------



## Novriil (Jul 27, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> OMG if you say it slowly it sounds like gullible?
> 
> 
> 
> *Still don't get it.*



+1!!

LIKE WTF IS THE POINT OF THIS THREAD!!!
It's SOOOOO pointless that even my threads are pointful next to this.


----------



## spdcbr (Jul 27, 2009)

Umm...I don't think that's the solution, and if it was, I'd lubricate miniGOINGS face with jig-a-loo.


----------



## Rune (Jul 27, 2009)

Novriil said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > OMG if you say it slowly it sounds like gullible?
> ...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 27, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> #2. Far side?



Way to go. 



Novriil said:


> LIKE WTF IS THE POINT OF THIS THREAD!!!
> It's SOOOOO pointless that even my threads are pointful next to this.



1. I posted this in Off-Topic.
2. I wanted to see if I should keep my avatar based on how many people would understand it.
3. I have yet to read one of your threads.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 28, 2009)

can you just tell us? I have no idea


----------



## calekewbs (Jul 28, 2009)

I have no idea lol


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 1. I posted this in Off-Topic.
> 2. I wanted to see if I should keep my avatar based on how many people would understand it.
> 3. I have yet to read one of your threads.



1. This is true
2. Choose an avatar you like and not one people think is good
3.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 28, 2009)

Should I just tell you guys? I thought this would last longer than a few days... So nobody can figure out #3?



waffle=ijm said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > 1. I posted this in Off-Topic.
> ...



Haha, when I saw your  I just started laughing.


----------



## Feanaro (Jul 28, 2009)

Just tell us!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 28, 2009)

Haha, ok I will give you a hint:

_Find Gary Larson's comic and read the caption, it gives away a vital piece of information about the joke._


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 28, 2009)

Why is it so funny? I remember seeing this comic on a desk calendar I had a while ago.

Without looking up the comic again, it had something to do with explorers finding the dodo birds actually being really smart, until they were wiped out.

Edit: I'm having trouble finding the comic... here is a spin off of it: http://www.dodo.blog.br/worth1000-dodos/


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 28, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Why is it so funny? I remember seeing this comic on a desk calendar I had a while ago.
> 
> Without looking up the comic again, *it had something to do with explorers finding the dodo birds actually being really smart, until they were wiped out.*



When might they have been wiped out?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 28, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it so funny? I remember seeing this comic on a desk calendar I had a while ago.
> ...


Per the comic I found, the 1700s when humans came along. (Pre-Rubik's cube.)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 28, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Per the comic I found, the 1700s when humans came along. (*Pre-Rubik's cube.*)



The 17th century actually. Thats what makes it so funny! HAHA!!! That was a knee-slaper!!


----------

